# Car Stereo Installation?



## sarahaimee09 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm trying to save some money and want to install an in-dash cd player into my '93 Dodge Colt myself. I am not at all familiar with this. My car currently has its stock am/fm radio.. that's it, no tape player or anything... Where do I start?.. any helpful websites with instructions or diagrams?

(Also, as a side question, I need to put a cigarette lighter in my car as well. It has an open hole where one is supposed to go, but simply has never had one. I bought the parts to install it, but I don't really know how to go about doing that either.)

Help a girl out.. PLEASE!


----------



## edhicks (Jun 30, 2008)

sarah
Do a Google search for *Install car stereo*
browse the results for detailed instructions
Good Luck


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I installed a 10 disk changer into a Dodge Caravan-it was simple and cheaper then replacing the radio. The disk container went under the drivers seat, the transmitter behind the glovebox, and the wiring to a blank spot in the fusebox. The unit transmits on a specific blank radeo station- set to a push-button on the existing radeo, and it had a remote (wired to the unit.) I got it at Walmart for about $110 about 6 years ago. The car has since been trashed so I don't have specifics, but the unit worked great.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

1. You need a dash installation Kit
http://www.audiooutfitter.com/99-7001/metra/p70624.html
It says mitsubishi, but also fits your make and model.

2. Then you need an adapter harness to connect all the wires from the new CD player to the factory wire harness
http://www.audiooutfitter.com/70-1743/metra/p70086.html

3. Then you will need a bunch of this









Or take it to a radio installer and save alot more than money.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

circuit city
good deal and installed for 30 bucks
anywat thats how much it was 3 years ago
i got a nice sony installed for less than 2 bills
no black tape anywhere


----------



## watcher6342 (Dec 12, 2008)

go to the crutchfield web site. their info is good. it will break down everything you need . if you buy the head unit from them they will send you an install kit along with the instructions how to do it. its always worked for me.


----------

